# [Радужные пиксели после старта compiz-reloaded] [решено]

## cheech

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане.

Начну с того, что Gentoo пользуюсь относительно недавно, наверное это моя 6ая или 7ая инсталляция - многое ещё не знаю, а где-то и опыта не хватает. Поэтому сразу прошу палками не бить.

На новом ноуте собрал Gentoo с десктопом Mate. Ноутбук - Lenovo ThinkPad X395 на райзене 3700U с графикой RX Vega 10. Так вот чёт уже не знаю куда копать - при запуске compiz-reloaded на экране появляются разнообразные радужные пиксели - фото: https://i.postimg.cc/5tr8GFYS/Whats-App-Image-2020-10-16-at-01-20-27.jpg

При старте compiz пишет:

compiz (core) - Warn: No XI2 extension

Помогите разобраться с этим пожалуйста )

----------

## cheech

Ребят, нет идей или что ?

----------

## cheech

В общем-то сам разобрался. Можно закрывать.

----------

